# ""    :

## Oburi

! (. )  **  
   ,    ;      ,     .         ,      (, )? ,  , !     ,   ,    ;    -,     ,   ; ,   ,        (   )     ----. ,    !            ,  ,  ,     !   *          ?*
            !    ,  ,     -.            .     ,     :     ? 
    ?   ,   ,      !        ,           .     :
 . .      ,      , ,    .  . Finita la commedia?
 . .         --,      ,  ,   -   ,    .    .  .
,  ,   ,      ,           .
 ,        ,  / .       ,    ,  , ,         .   , ,  ,   .  ,  - (  ).  *  .  * 
 ?
▪ :  ,  ,  ,  ,       (  )     .
▪  :  ,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   ,  WC ,   (   -5, ,    !)         .       ,   ,     . ,     ?! 
 ?
▪    .        . ?
▪  - .    
 ?
▪  . 
▪   , , .    -.
▪            -.
?
▪ 5 ,   . ,   .
▪  20   2 .
▪  .   ,       ,   ( !)   -. 
?
▪ ,  ,  ,
▪ ,  ,
▪ ,    ,
▪ , ,    ,
▪  .
▪   ,    !!!    . .  ,   ,    .    ,     ,  ,   !    .             ,     .        /    ,   ,        .    .  * 5     * 
    ? ,   ! -  -    .   ,     ?    !
1. ,     .  --Tarkan, ,   , ,  , .    .  -     ,    : ,  .            - ,  . 
2.      . , ,    , ,   ?!
3.         ?       ? ,  .   - ,           .
4.   .   ,     : , ,          ,    .
5.    (!)          .  -    ( , )   - , ,   .          
   .   (     ,   )  .     ?   ** 
,       ,         .  -   ,    !  -   , ,   -  .     ,   ,  :    ,  , .    ,    - ,   .    ,      ; ,    (  ).    ?    .   . 
              .      ,          ,   --    .

----------


## nickeler

.

----------


## Ch!p

340 _

----------


## Lera

.....       ...

----------


## fabulist

....

----------


## laithemmer

*fabulist*,   ?!    -    :)

----------


## fabulist

> -    :)

     ,    ,   ,   . ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 340 _

  ,       _

----------


## [xam

-)

----------


## Meladon

605  ?

----------


## nickeler

,    ...       :

----------


## Lera

1000? )

----------


## Sir_2006

> 605  ?

  - )))

----------


## Drasha

> 1000? )

    ...

----------


## Lera

> ...

   -

----------


## admin

400.   

> 605  ?

    ,    ""...

----------


## 23q



----------


## Meladon

> 400.  
>   ,    ""...

     쳿

----------

